# مفاجأه:فيديو يوضح فكرة عمل المحرك... بالعربى و بحجم 6.11 ميجا !!!



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 أكتوبر 2008)

:58:الآن يمكنك أن تفهم كيف يعمل محرك السياره ذو الأربع إسطوانات باللغه العربيه و بحجم صغير

الرابط:
http://rapidshare.com/files/151735607/4_Cylinder_Engie___Distributer.rar
باسورد فك الضغط : the_hellish_mind
نسألكم الدعاء
ملحوظه هامه: الأن الرابدشير لا يقيدك بمده إنتظار بين تحميل الملفات:15:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير .

تقبل فائق التقدير .

نطمح بالمزيد لهذه المواضيع الرائعة .


البغدادي


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ما الحل ؟


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 أكتوبر 2008)

عفوا الرابط يعمل بكفاءه ، اضغط على الوصله من الصفحه نفسها و لا تأخذه نسخ 
(copy ) و شكرا


----------



## صفوت فوده (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن على موقع تانى انا بدبى وهنا الرابيد شير لا يعمل


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الإهتمام


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير .

تقبل فائق التقدير .

نطمح بالمزيد لهذه المواضيع الرائعة .


----------



## محمد عبدلله (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ميمو الجامد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الردود المشجعه و إنتظروا المزيد


----------



## الاورفلي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين حبيبي الغالي


----------



## الاورفلي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

لقد تعلمت معلومات لم اكن اعرفها الا بعد مشاهدة هذا الملف الف شكر لك يا اخي اخوك ابو مؤمل من العراق الجريح


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 ديسمبر 2008)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## fmharfoush (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للأخ الاورفلى.

أخى عمووور الرابط يعمل راجعه مره أخرى...وشكرا
http://rapidshare.com/files/151735607/4_Cylinder_Engie___Distributer.rar


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (13 ديسمبر 2008)

eng-maher قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير .
> 
> تقبل فائق التقدير .
> 
> نطمح بالمزيد لهذه المواضيع الرائعة .


:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## ~zoro~ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رابط اخر او ما شابه لتنزيل هذا الفيديو وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## بوفا الزوى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
صديقي اريد رابط اخر إفري إن امكن وشكرآ:67:


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على مروركم جمعيا ... و اؤكد أن الروابط لكل مواضيعى مازالت تعمل.


----------



## mohyeldeen (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المهندس يحيى (27 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## rashoan (28 ديسمبر 2008)

( ما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا )


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (17 يناير 2009)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (21 يناير 2009)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا على ردودكم المشجعه و إنتظروا المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## abo ra7ma (23 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Ali Rageef (25 يناير 2009)

الباسورد غير صحيح


----------



## salwan (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
اللنك يعمل بصورة جيدة جاري التحميل
ســــــــ الاسد ــــــلوان


----------



## ابوعمارالمصرى (27 يناير 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب_


----------



## mansoo (28 يناير 2009)

the_hellish_mind قال:


> عفوا الرابط يعمل بكفاءه ، اضغط على الوصله من الصفحه نفسها و لا تأخذه نسخ
> (copy ) و شكرا


ماذا افعل بعد فتح الصفحة


----------



## mansoo (28 يناير 2009)

ماذا افعل بعد فتح الصفحة


----------



## برنس البرنس (28 يناير 2009)

انا البرنس اوك


----------



## المايسترو21 (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور ياأخى موضوع جيد


----------



## safa aldin (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amouc (29 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا أخي


----------



## محمود222 (30 يناير 2009)

جزاااااااااكـ اللـه خيراااااا......


----------



## abdallah-361 (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلاُ


----------



## commander 15 (30 يناير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## وائل عبده (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## anahma (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
اخي المهندس


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## timi abdo (19 فبراير 2009)

اشكرادارة المنتدى على الاستقبال الرائع لزوار .شكرا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا إخوانى و إنتظروا المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (5 أغسطس 2009)

راااائع جميل جدا جدا جدا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## srour (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الفاضل
تم التحميل والرابط يعمل والحمد لله


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (6 أغسطس 2009)

الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط لا يعمل الرجاء رابط أخر غير الرابيد شير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أغسطس 2009)

http://youthful.alafdal.net/montada-f43/topic-t912.htm


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أغسطس 2009)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.animatedengines.com/img/twos_in.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.animatedengines.com/twostroke.shtml&usg=__JoVLb7LpqFnu650CxPKVpZEmAME=&h=298&w=230&sz=5&hl=en&start=24&tbnid=FqbSWpAuqDn96M:&tbnh=116&tbnw=90&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtwo%2Bstroke%2Bengine%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26start%3D18&safe=active


----------



## نهج الحياه (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو انا عايز اعرف الدائره الكهربيه للحاويات المبرده للكاريير


----------

